# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  الغلاء مشكله لها حل

## ashrafwater

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نعم ،لقد اقلقني ما أقلقك بعد آخر زيارة للسوق ، ولكن هل نتمادى في القلق والاضطراب و الخوف وننسى ان لنا رب اسمه الكريم،واسمه الرحيم، واسمه الرزّاق، واسمه الغني وأنه مالك المُلك ، وأن بيده مقاليد السماوات والأرض، وهو الذي يُطعِم ولا يُطعم ، وهو الذي  يدبِّرأمر السماوات والأرض، فهل يعجز- سبحانه- عن تدبير أمرك؟!!!

ألم يرزقك وأنت جنين في بطن أمك قبل أن تسأله ؟

ألم يرزُق مريم في محرابها دون ان تسأله؟

ألم يُهدىء من روعها ويرزقها قُوْتها وهي في أحلك لحظات حياتها عند وضع عيسى عليه السلام؟

مهلاً... فإن هذه المشكلة ليس لها حل واحد بل حلووووول كثيرة !!! 
المهم أن تبدأ في تنفيذ هذه الحلول ولا تتردد أو تسوِّف ، ثم بعد ذلك لا تنسَني من صالح دعاءك!

الحلول 

أولاً : تقوى الله : نعم إنها المفتاح السحري لمن أراد مخرجاً من كل ضيق وهم وغم ، ولمن أراد الرزق الحلال ، فإن الله تعالى يقول- ومن أصدقُ من الله حديثا؟!- " ومن يتَّقِ الله يجعل له مخرجا، ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسِب" الطلاق-2 
يقول الله تعالى أيضا –ومَن أصدقُ مِن الله قيلاً؟!- :" ولو أنَّ أهل القُرى آمنوا واتَّقَوا لفتحنا عليهم بركاتٍ من السماء والأرض، وَلَكِنْ كَذَّبُوا فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُون" الأعراف-96

أما تقوى الله فتكون بتحكيم شرعه وتحليل حلاله وتحريم حرامه ، لقوله تعالى:" وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْـزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِم، لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحتِ أرجُلِهِم ، منهم أُمَّةٌ مُقْتَصِدَةٌ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ سَاءَ مَا يَعْمَلُون"المائدة 66

ثانياً: الحرص على الكسب بالحلال:  
إن البعض يستحِلّون الكسب الخبيث بأخذ ما لا حق لهم فيه بحجة أنهم مضطرون لأن الراتب قليل  ،  وأن الغلاء فاحش والأولاد جائعين ...وغير ذلك من  الأعذار، ولو أنهم صبروا واتَّقوا لجاءهم نفس المال ولكن بالحلال !!!
 ولعلك تعلم أن "الكسب الخبيث شؤم وبلاءعلى صاحبه، بسببه يقسو القلب وينطفىء نور الإيمان ، ويحل غضب الجبار،  ويمنع إجابة الدعاء" كما انه قليل البركة...والعكس صحيح، فالكَسب الحلال ينير القلب ويشرح الصدر و يورث الطمأنينة والسكينة و الخشية من الله ويعين الجوارح على العبادة والطاعة، وهو من أسباب قبول العمل الصالح وإجابة الدعاء"[1]        
يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من استعملناه منكم على عمل، فكتمنا مخيطا فما فوقه ، كان ذلك غلولا يأتي به يوم القيامة " "صحيح الألباني ، والله تعالى يقول:" ومن يَغلُل يأتِ بما غل يوم القيامة، ثم توفَّى كل نفس ما كسبَت  " آل عمران- 161   
أي أن من يأخذ شيئاً بغير حق له، أتى بذلك الشيء معلقا برقبته أمام كل الخَلق يوم القيامة ،كما أنه يُعذَّب به في قبره كما عُذِّب الشهيد الذي أخذ شَملة (فقط)من الغنائم بغير حق يوم خيبر،فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم خيبر، فلم نغنم ذهبا ولا فضة ، إلا الأموال والثياب، والمتاع ، فأهدى رجل من بني الضبيب ، يقال له رفاعة بن زيد ، لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غلاما ، يقال له مدعم ، فوجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى وادي القرى حتى إذا كان بوادي القرى ، بينما مدعم يحط رحلا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سهم عائر فقتله فقال الناس : هنيئا له الجنة ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( كلا ، والذي نفسي بيده ، إن الشَّملة التي أخذها يوم خيبر من المغانم ، لم تصبها المقاسم ، لتشتعل عليه نارا!

فلما سمع ذلك الناس جاء رجل بشِراك أو شِراكين إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : ( شراك من نار ، أو : شراكان من نار" صحيح البخاري
 ولك أن تستمع إلى قول مالك بن دينار رحمه الله تعالى :Frown:  لأن يترك الرجل درهما حراماًَ خير له من أن يتصدق بمائة ألف درهم )[2]
إذن علينا أن نحرص على الا يدخل الحرام- ولوكان شيئاً يسيرا- إلى كسبنا،ومن ذلك مثلاً أن نستعمل تليفون العمل أو أوراقه وأقلامه أو غير ذلك  في قضاء المصالح الشخصية ، ومنه أخذ شريط مثلا من صديق وعدم رده ...إلخ.
 كما ينبغي أن نلهج إلى الله تعالى بالدعاء : " اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك ، وبطاعتك عن معصيتك،واغنِني بفضلك عمَّن سواك "

 ثالثاً: الاستغفار،ألم يقل الله سبحانه : في سورة نوح:" فقلتُ استغفروا ربَّكم إنه كان غفَّارا 
   يُرسلِ السماءَ عليكم مِدْرارا * ويُمدِدْكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنَّاتٍ ويجعل لكم أنهارا"،
 ألم يقل صلوات ربي وسلامه :" من لزَم الاستغفار جعل الله له منكل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ، ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب" رواه أحمد وابو داود وابن ماجه وغيرهم .
ومن فوائد الاستغفار أنه يمحو الذنوب التي تُنزل المِحن والنَّقَم وتمنع استجابة الدعاء ،
ولك أن تستعرض تاريخ الأمم لترى بنفسك،
 "فما ظهرت المعاصي في ديار إلا أهلكتها، ولا تمكنت من قلوب إلا أعمَتها، ولا فَشَت في أمة إلا أذلتها...
فللمعاصي شؤمها ولها عواقبها في النفس والأهل في البر والبحر: ظَهَرَ ٱلْفَسَادُ فِى ٱلْبَرّ وَٱلْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِى ٱلنَّاسِ لِيُذِيقَهُمْ بَعْضَ ٱلَّذِى عَمِلُواْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ [الروم:41]. والمعاصي، تهوِّن العبد على ربه، فيرفع مهابته من قلوب خلقه وَمَن يُهِنِ ٱللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِن مُّكْرِمٍ [الحج:18]. روى الإمام أحمد رحمه الله بسنده، عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير عن أبيه قال: لما فتحت قبرص فُرق بين أهلها، فبكى بعضهم إلى بعض، فرأيت أبا الدرداء جالساً وحده يبكي، فقلت: يا أبا الدرداء ما يبكيك في يوم أعز الله فيه الإسلام وأهله، فقال: ويحك يا جبير ما أهون الخلق على الله إذا أضاعوا أمره، بينما هي أمة قاهرة ظاهرة لهم الملك، تركوا أمر الله فصاروا إلى ما ترى."[3]

رابعا ً: الدعاء: إنه سلاح المؤمن، واعتراف منك بأن الله تعالى موجود وقادر وقوي ،وأنه عمادك وسندك ،ألم يستسقِِ موسى لقومه فرزقهم الله تعالى باثنتي عشر عينا ً؟!
ألم يقُل سبحانه:"أدعوني أستجِب لكم"؟!!!ألم يستجب لدعاء أيوب ويكشف عنه ضُرَّه؟[4] ألم يستجب ليونس عليه السلام ويفك أسره؟[5] 
ألم يستجب لزكريا بعد انقطاع أمله ؟ يقول الله تعالى :" وَزَكَرِيَّا إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْداً وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ، فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ يَحْيَى وَأَصْلَحْنَا لَهُ زَوْجَهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَباً وَرَهَباً وَكَانُوا لَنَا خَاشِعِينَ (الأنبياء-90)  
هل سمعتَ قول القائل: عجِبتُ لمن ابتُلى بالخوف كيف له ان يغفل عن قول الله تعالى:" حسبُنا الله ونِعم الوكيل، وعجِبتُ لمن ابتُلى بالضر كيف له ان يغفل عن قول الله تعالى : وأُفوِّض امرى الى الله ان الله بصير بالعباد "   
هل جربت الدعاء بدعاء هؤلاء؟
 لك أن تجرب لترى النتيجة بنفسك!!!
وإذا علمتَ أن الأسعار بيد الله تعالى لا بيد غيره، فكيف لا تدعوه؟
تريد الدليل؟
عن  أنس بن مالك ، قال: قال الناس : يا رسول الله ! غلا السعر فسعِّر لنا ! فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" إن الله هو المسعِّر، القابض الباسط الرزاق ، وإني لأرجو أن ألقى الله وليس أحد منكم يطالبني بمظلمة في دم ولا مال"رواه الترمذي وقال حسن صحيح . 

ثم كيف نغفل عن الدعاء بأسماء الله الحُسنى مع ان الله تعالى امرنا بهذا قائلاً " ولله الأسماء الحُسنى فادعوه بها" ؟
 إن ما يناسب هذه الحالة هو اسم الله الصمد ( الذي يصمُد الناس إليه في الحاجات لقضاءها ويقصدونه في النوازل ) واسم الله الرزاق ،وخير الرازقين ،فلك ان تدعوه قائلا ً: 
  يا صمد،  يا صمد ...ثم تطلب ما شئت؛ يا خير الرازقين ...ثم تطلب ما شئت، ولكن إحذر أن يكون قلبك غافلا وأنت تدعو ، بل ادْعُه وأنت منتبه الحواس والقلب ، في خشوع وخضوع فإن هذا أقرب للإجابة إن شاء الله .

 خامساً : اتِّباع سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
ألم يكن من دعاءه صلى الله عليه وسلم في أذكار الصباح والمساء:" اللهم إني أسألك علما نافعا ورزقا طيبا وعملا صالحا متقَبلاً"؟ فكيف نغفل عن هذا الدعاء؟!!
 ألم يكن- صلى الله عليه وسلم -  يكثر من الاستغفار ؟عن أبي هريرة فيما رواه البخاري قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: “والله إني لأستغفر الله وأتوب إليه في اليوم أكثر من سبعين مرة" (وقد تقدم ذكر علاقة الاستغفار بزيادة الرزق) 
ألم يكن- صلى الله عليه وسلم - يطلب من الله تعالى الخير-صباحا ومساءً - قائلا ً: أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله، والحمد لله، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، ربِّ أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم
 وخير ما بعده وأعوذ بك من شر  هذا اليوم  وشر ما بعده
ألم يكن- صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعترف بنعمة الله ويشكرها قائلا ً: اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر..
،(ومن المعروف أن الشُكر يحفظ النِّعَم من الزوال )
ألم يكن - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعترف بأنه رضي بالله ربا وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبيا(ومن المعروف أن من قالها كان حقاً على الله تعالى أن يرضيه ).
ألم يكن - صلى الله عليه وسلم -يدعو قبل أن يتناول طعامه قائلاً : " اللهم بارك لنا فيما رزقتنا وقنا عذاب النار"
ثم ألم يوصنا صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه قائلاً : (( إذا اكل احدكم طعاما فليقل : بسم الله . فان نسي في أوله فليقل بسم الله في أوله وآخره )) ابو داود والترمذي 
  ألم يقل صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( من اطعمه الله الطعام فليقل: اللهم بارك لنا فيه واطعمنا خيرا منه ، ومن سقاه الله لبنا فليقل الله بارك لنا فيه  وزدنا منه )) االترمذي
ألم يكن -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يدعو ربه قائلا ً: " اللهم بارك لنا في مُدِّنا وصاعنا[6]" رواه البخاري ،
 و كان الناس إذا رأوا أول تمرة جاءوا بها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا أخذها قال : (( اللهم بارك لنا في تمرنا وبارك لنا في مدينتنا وبارك لنا في صاعنا وبارك لنا في مُدِّنا..."صحيح بن حزم 
 كما يُستحب الاجتماع على الطعام ؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : «اجتمعوا على طعامكم، واذكروا اسم الله يُبارك لكم فيه». رواه أبو داود وصححه الألباني .
ويستجب أيضا الأكل من جانب الإناء وليس من وسطه  لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «وكل ممَّا يليك». متفق عليه.
ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «البركة تنزل وسط الطعام، فكلوا من حافتيه، ولا تأكلوا من وسطه». رواه أبو داود والترمذي وصححه الألباني
فكيف نغفل عن هذه السنن ، ثم نشكو الفقر والغلاء؟!!!!!

سادساً : تلاوة سورة الواقعة ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:عن  عبد الله بن مسعود:" من قرأ الواقعة في كل ليلة لم يفتقر"رواه الدارقطني

سابعاً : الصَّدَقة :
لا تتعجب إن طلبت منك التصدق بمالك أو متاعك  وأنت تشكو من الغلاء، 
فإن الصدقة لا تُنقص المال بل تطهره وتزيده ، لقول الله تعالى وهو أصدق القائلين:
" خُذ من أموالهم صدَقة تطهِّرُهم وتزكِّيهم بها" التوبة-103
ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" ما نقص مالٌ من صدقة" صحيح الترمذي

بل وهذه الصدقة تزيد من بركة المال ، لقوله تعالى:" يمحقُ اللهُ الرِّبا ويُربي الصدقات" البقرة-276
ولعلك سمعت القصة العظيمة التي تتعلق بفضل الصدقة ، والتي رواها الإمام مسلم في صحيحه : 

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"بينا رجل بفلاة من الأرض فسمع صوتاً في سحابة يقول: اسقِ حديقة فلان، فتنحى ذلك السحاب فأفرغ ماءه في حرَّة، فإذا شرجة من تلك الشراج قد استوعبت ذلك الماء كله فتتبع الماء فإذا رجل قائم في حديقته يحوِّل الماء بمسحاته، فقال له: يا عبد الله ما اسمك؟ قال: فلان، للاسم الذي سمع في السحابة، فقال: يا عبد الله! لِمَ تسألني عن اسمي؟ قال: إني سمعت صوتاً في السحاب الذي هذا ماؤه يقول: اسقِ حديقة فلان لاسمك، فما تصنع فيها؟ قال: أمَّا إذا قلتَ هذا، فإني أنظر إلى ما يَخرج منها فأتصدق بثلثه، وآكل أنا وعيالي ثلثاً، وأردُّ فيها ثلثه"!!! 

ثامناً : الحج والعمرة : لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تابعوا بين الحج والعمرة فإنهما ينفيان الفقر والذنوب كما ينفي الكير خبَث الحديد والذهب والفضة " رواه الترمذي وقال حديث حسن صحيح غريب، ولا تقل أنا لا أملك نفقات هذه الرحلة ، بل اطلب هذه النفقات من الله –ولكن بصدق نية وإلحاح - فإنه سيعطيكها، ثم يعافيك من الفقر والذنوب، أليس هو الكريم الجواد الرحيم؟!! ولك ان تجرب لتختبر صدق حديثي!!!كما لك أن تتأمل حال من يتابع بين الحج والعمرة ممن هم حولك!!!

تاسعاً : الاستعانة بالصبر والصلاة :
لقد علم الله سبحانه ضخامة الجهد الذي تقتضيه الاستقامة على الطريق بين شتى النوازع والدوافع ; والذي يقتضيه القيام على دعوة الله في الأرض بين شتى الصراعات والعقبات ; والذي يتطلب أن تبقى النفس مشدودة الأعصاب مجندة القوى يقظة للمداخل والمخارج ولا بد من الصبر في هذا كله لا بد من الصبر على الطاعات والصبر عن المعاصي والصبر على جهاد المشاقين لله والصبر على الكيد بشتى صنوفه والصبر على بطء النصر والصبر على بعد الشقة والصبر على تفشِّي الباطل والصبر على قلة الناصر والصبر على طول الطريق الشائك والصبر على التواء النفوس وضلال القلوب وثقلة العناد وحين يطول الأمد ويشق الجهد قد يضعف الصبر أو ينفد إذا لم يكن هناك زاد ومدد ومن ثم نراه يُقرن الصلاة إلى الصبر ; فهي المعين الذي لا ينضب والزاد الذي لا ينفد المُعين الذي يجدد الطاقة والزاد الذي يزوِّد المؤمن ، ولهذا فإن خير زاد للمؤمن بعد ما ذكرناه من وسائل هو : الصبر والصلاة ، لقوله تعالى :" واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة،وإنَّها لكبيرةٌ إلا على الخاشعين" البقرة 45 
أي أن هذه الاستعانة قد تصعب على من لم يخشع قلبه لله تعالى .فاستعن على خشوع  قلبك بكثرة ذِكر الله ، وتذكر أن الله تعالى أعزَّكوأكرمك من عبادة غيره بعبادته ومن سؤال غيره بسؤاله ، فلا تُهِن نفسك بسؤال غيره واسأله هو وحده ،واستعِن به وحده ، فهو الذي يستحي أن ترفع إليه يدك فلا يعطيك ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" إن الله حَيِيٌّ كريم، يستحي إذا رفع الرجل إليه يديه أن يردهما صفرا(خاليتين) خائبين" رواه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه والحاكم عن سلمان رضي الله عنه .
وتذكر قول الشاعر:
لا تســألن بُنَيَّ آدم حــاجةً *** وسَلِ الذي أبوابه لا تُحجَبُ
الله يغضب إن ترَكْتَ سؤاله *** وبُنيّ آدم حين يُسألُ يَغضبُ 

عاشراً : صلة الرِّحم : أكاد أسمعك تقول : وما علاقة صلة الرحم بالغلاء؟!!!
أما سمعت قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من سَرَّهُ أن يُبسط له في رزقه ، وأن
، فليصل رحمه"رواه البخاري ينسأ له في أثره  " 
أي أن من أراد أن يطول عمره (لأن النَّسيء يعني الزيادة )، ويوسَّع عليه في رزقه فليصل أرحامه ، وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،ولا تعليق على حديثه .

حادي عشر:إتقان العمل : فإذا أتقن كلٌ منا عمله  فإن هذا يؤدي إلى  كفاءة الإنتاج ومن ثم رفاهية العيش؛ ليس هذا فحسب،وإنما إلى حب الله للإنسان ، لقوله صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه في الحديث لاذي وته عائشة رضي الله عنها : "إن الله يحب إذا عمِل أحدكم عملاً أن يُتقِنه " صحيح الألباني.

والآن هل لديك حلول أخرى؟
سواء كان لديك أم لا ، ينبغي أن يبادر كل منا بحل هذه المشكلة 
 قبل أن يتحول الغلاء بسبب معاصينا إلى بلاء ( والعياذ بالله)،

 ثم لا نستطيع رده ،

تريد الدليل؟

 يقول الله تعالى : "أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَدْ أَصَبْتُم مِّثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى هَذَا(من أين هذا) قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (165) آل عمران

يقول أيضا سبحانه وتعالى : "إنَّ الله لا يغيِّر ما بقومٍِ حتى يغيِّروا ما بأنفسهم، وإذا أراد الله بقومٍ سوءا فلا مردَّ له ومالهم من دونه من وال"(سورة الرعد-11)

 أدعو الله تعالى ان يتوب علينا وعلى كل عاص مسلم
مما انتشر هذه الأيام من أشكال وألوان المعاصي ،منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: 
الاختلاط بين الشباب والبنات عبر الإنترنت أو  غيرها
استباحة الكسب الخبيث
انتشار التدخين والمخدرات
التبرج والحجاب الممسوخ الذي أخرجوه عن وظيفته والهدف منه 
المجاهرة بالمعاصي وعدم الحياء
تشبُّه الرجال بالنساء

الإسراف في الإنفاق على الأشياء غير الضرورية حتى أصبح الترفيه عندنا هو التسوق

النساء الكاسيات العاريات(اللواتي يرتدين ملابس تُظهر من العورات أكثر مما تستر)
مشاهدة ما تبثه القنوات الفضائية وغيرها من أشياء تخالف الأخلاق والقَِيَم والعُرف وكل الديانات

الانشغال الزائد بالدنيا عن الآخرة  
 وذلك 
قبل أن يتحول الغلاء إلى خسف أو عذاب يصيبنا من فوقنا أو من تحت أرجلنا  
 والعياذ بالله 
آمين

----------


## coconut

هاذ مش حل للغلاء فقط

لكنو حل لكل معضلات الحياة 

يسلمو أشرف

----------


## زهره التوليب

بارك الله فيك

----------


## غسان

*بارك الله فيك ... مشكور اشرف*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووووور يا اشرف 

يسلموووووووو

----------


## عُبادة

قال عليه السلام: (( لو أنكم تتوكلون على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير تغدو خماصا وتروح بطانا )).
صدق الرسول الكريم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*راااااااائع رااااااائع حلول لجميع مشكلات الحياة وليس للغلاء فقط ... الله يجزيك الخير ويوفق الجميع لما فيه مرضاته عز وجل*

----------

